# Hickory, NC - Aug 20th



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Anyone planning to head down to Hickory next weekend? It's primarily a big Sundown SPL show within the speedway, but there is usually a little SQ corner in the top of the parking lot.

Some details here:









Sundown Audio Show 2022 - Event Details » MECA


Sundown Audio Show 2022 @ Hickory Motor Speedway on August 19, 2022. Gates open @ 8AM | Judging @ 9AM | $25 per car (includes driver) $5 per passenger $5 per spectator to walk in




mecacaraudio.com











3XWR (Newton, NC) Sundown Audio Show – IASCA Worldwide, Inc.







iasca.com


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm going. Trying to, anyway. Cracked a rib or two last week so it has sucked to even breathe.

I'm throwing gear into the xB since I'm driving it there. Hopefully it's worth listening to. 


@Electrodynamic (Nick) posted that he was going to have a show only sale for those looking to get some Stereo Integrity gear.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SQ is being done by the Ballingers last I heard.
Keith will not be there with Iasca and I won't be there for Emma or Meca.

I don't know anyone actually going this year


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Mic10is said:


> *SQ is being done by the Ballingers last I heard.*
> Keith will not be there with Iasca and I won't be there for Emma or Meca.


Oof.

Could they not get SQ judges?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

JI808 said:


> Oof.
> 
> Could they not get SQ judges?


"its complicated"  is all I'll say about it


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Mic10is said:


> "its complicated"  is all I'll say about it


I’ve seen so many people leave MECA since they bought it.

I like MECA for BOBOS competition.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

JI808 said:


> I’ve seen so many people leave MECA since they bought it.


Shoot, I think I just realized who they are, I vaguely remember seeing a video a while back about when they bought it and how it seemed a bit odd.

Oh well, I'm looking forward to headed down, worst case, I'll hang with Nick and then head home a bit earlier than expected!!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Well, the SQ comp was a blast..... 🙄 @JI808 knows what I'm talking about. 

Other than that **** show, it was great hanging out with everyone that came out.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Be a little more vague?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Be a little more vague?


Driving, I'll post some details later


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

naiku said:


> Driving, I'll post some details later


Drive faster some of us want details...


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

So um...

All of the SQ guys were lined up outside the track as usual. We were on the left near the stands.

Nick had the Stereo Integrity canopy up and we were all hanging out there.

I was busy with Audi demos and such (the xB wasn't 100%but I took it anyway ), brought a friend to his first show, and showed him some "must experience" SPL builds.

I had heard that the MECA owners had been by but that was about it.

I gave a guy an Audi demo and he asked me to listen to his truck. I identified a dead midbass. There were two centers. Got the owner in the driver's seat and pointed it out to him with tonality change in a voice staging track. Simpler to point out than with music that's much busier.

I left him to sort his truck out and was going to get a "better than garbage" ear tune on the xB so folks could hear my 6 1/2s in the dash and tweeters hidden in the A-pillars.

Couldn't find my keys. Frantic search for keys ensues. Found them on the passenger side of the truck with the dead midbass.

Get busy. Trying to get a tune on, people in the vehicle talking. You guys know me, I BS with folks a lot at the shows. Good folks and all.

So next thing I know (3 hours or so) I see the guy that gave me a demo (Austin, I think) carrying an armload of trophies. 

He was the ONLY person that entered, and he entered BOBOS. Everyone was shocked. I think there were 7 or 8 guys there to compete.

Apparently all of the SQ guys were to walk inside to the SPL area and sign up. Typically the SQ judges will be in the SQ area. Ear fatigue and all from the SPL Bowl doesn't work well with SQ judging.

No one knew this. Everyone was waiting for the judge to be in the SQ area like always.

I asked him who judged. He said it wasn't one of the Ballingers. "some guy"

I asked what the judge said about the dead midbass..."I don't think he noticed it. Didn't say anything."

Kind of sucks. Ian drove down from VA (7hrs or so, if I remember right) and didn't compete. I felt the xB tune was crap but would've paid money to get a judge in the vehicle and get some feedback.

At least we all got to hang out together. That's the fun part for me, anyway.

And Ian got to hear the xB. I'll do a proper tune tomorrow, Ian.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow, sounds like some of the shows I’ve been to in the past. But hey, at least you found your keys! 🤪


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Yup, Jason's post sums it up nicely, I think most of us didn't even see any judges at all. 



JI808 said:


> At least we all got to hang out together. That's the fun part for me, anyway.


Thankfully, this was the more important aspect for me as well. Hanging out with guys I don't get to see that often made it worthwhile.


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

I was there hanging out at Nick's booth for about 4 hours and didn't see a judge once. I guess if I was motivated to compete I would have gone on the hunt, but I was perfectly content to BS at the booth and enjoy demos.


----------

